# Romeo is 5 months old today!!



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, these pics were taken yesterday... no good light today (




























Michelle rcat


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

:worship Awwwwwww :love2 

Romeo is growing up to be quite the handsome little man. His name must be agreeing with him


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I love that last pic! That needs to be in a calendar!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

He's a beautiful boy and those little pink paddy paws are adorable!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:heart 

Look at those eyes!

:love2


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I like the dreamy look in the first pic.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute kitty


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Those are great pics....what a beauty!! :heart


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Tim Wrote: I like the dreamy look in the first pic.

That's his "come here and love me up mom" face, of coarse after I took the picture I scratched his cheeks and gave him kisses, and he rolled around and purred, and kissing me back :luv 

Michelle


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:heart 
Love the pic of him washing his paw! Such a cutie.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

and what a beautiful Romeo you are!


----------

